# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Afvallen met slimming drops

## valeriedanguy

wie heeft er ervaringen met slimming drops die druppels die je 2 maal per dag moet in nemen ik zou graag medish advies krijgen of dit wel gezond is ik heb ze in huis maar durf er niet aan te beginnen omdat iemand me zei dat het niet goed voor het hart zou zijn op de site lees ik dan weer dat dokters er niets tegen hebben wie kan mij helpen vriendelijke groeten vakerie

----------


## floris

hallo, er zijn geen afval middelen die werken.
en die gene die wel werken zijn levens gevaarlijk.
gewoon wat minder eten, en klaar ben je.

----------


## sietske763

heb deze druppels geprobeerd, zonde van je geld.....het helpt echt niet!

----------


## ladietjelee

De oplossing om verlost te raken van heel wat overtollige kilo's dat is Appesat. Maar ja nog niet hier te koop. Ik kom regelmatig in Engeland en zag dat daar in de drogisterij en heb het opgezocht en gebruikt en echt waar: Voor blijvend resultaat kun je veel beter Appesat gebruiken. Daarmee eet je normaal maar minder, het wordt de natuurlijke maagballon genoemd en is ontworpen door artsen in Engeland. Genomen een half uur vóór voedsel, werkt het door het stimuleren van de hongersensoren in de maagwand, die een signaal sturen naar de hersenen dat zegt dat de maag vol is, en dat is belangrijk als u wilt afvallen.Omdat Appesat actief is in je maag voor, tijdens en na het eten, verhoogt het aantal 'buik vol' berichten verzonden naar uw hersenen - waardoor u dat “buikvolgevoel” aanzienlijk veel langer voelt. En dat is de sleutel tot een goede afvalrace die u gaat winnen! Appesat is geen maaltijdvervanger. Het is gewoon een natuurlijk vezelproduct op basis van ingrediënten die speciaal zijn ontworpen om u te helpen aan een voller gevoel waardoor u minder eet. Een natuurlijke maagballon, het verlaat het lichaam ook weer op de natuurlijke manier…mooier kan het niet! Appesat bevat een speciale soort zeewier die zorgvuldig werd geoogst van boerderijen aan de Franse Atlantische kust. Appesat stelt mensen in staat om succesvol gezonde nieuwe eetgewoonten aan te leren en die kan worden gehandhaafd op een permanente basis. Tot nu toe nog alleen in Engeland verkrijgbaar, maar vorig jaar van vakantie meegenomen en met succes zelf gebruikt maar heb nu nog paar pakjes over, dus als er iemand belangstelling heeft, mail me maar.

----------


## yoli163

Gezond eten en bewegen. Als je dit volhoudt val je af en heb je geen last van het bekende jojo effect.

----------


## knutselares

Je zou naar de Weight Watchers kunnen gaan ,heeft mij prima geholpen .
Ik ben er 10 jaar geleden mee begonnen en ben toen 15 kg afgevallen, als ik nu wel eens een paar kilootjes bijkom pak ik dit dieet meteen weer op en het helpt mij steeds weer om op gewicht te blijven

----------


## christel1

Vroeger werd aangeraden van een groot glas water te drinken voor je eten en dat zou je ook een sneller voldaan gevoel geven. 
Ook traag eten is een oplossing omdat je dan sneller het gevoel krijgt dat je "genoeg gegeten hebt" want als je alles snel opeet dan heb je niet zo snel het voldaan gevoel. 
Neem bij elke maaltijd een groenteslaatje, geeft niets van caloriën erbij maar geeft je toch een voldaan gevoel (wel geen maïs erbij want dat geef te veel koolhydraten) gewoon sla, tomaatje, komkommer, hard gekookt eitje . In sommige grootwarenhuisketens verkopen ze heel gezonde slaatjes bv met kip of tonijn wat heel voedzaam is en je kan er echt een maaltijd van maken en je hebt met zo'n slaatje zeker genoeg gegeten. 
Een gezond tussendoortje laat je van de snoeptrommel afblijven. Drink alleen water als je aan het dieeten bent. Doe nooit boodschappen als je honger hebt, koop alleen wat je die dag gaat opeten. Als je warm eet, leg het allemaal op een klein bord dan lijkt de portie die je te eten krijgt groter ook al is het optisch bedrog (weinig eten op een groot bord dan denk je dat je niet genoeg gaat krijgen). 
Als je kinderen hebt en ze eten niet alles op, speel geen vuilbak van je kinderen, als jij je eten op hebt dan betekent dit ook dat je genoeg hebt. Geef ook aan kinderen een kleine portie om te beginnen, hebben ze daarna nog honger kan je ze altijd bijgeven en dit houdt verspilling van eten tegen. 
Geloof niet in shakes en al van die dingen want ze kosten je handenvol geld en meestal is het chemische troep die niet te drinken valt. 
Probeer zo veel mogelijk te bewegen, neem de trap ipv de lift, ga als je kan te voet om boodschappen of met de fiets. Snoeprayon, ga er gewoon voorbij.... vraag bezoek om op voorhand te verwittigen, dan kan je wel iets lekkers in huis halen anders is het een echte verleiding als je het in huis hebt, wat je niet hebt dan kan je er ook niet naar graaien. 
Wandel je niet graag alleen, misschien heeft er iemand in de buurt een hond die graag gaat wandelen maar van wie het baasje het dier niet meer kan wandelen en een hond is aangenaam gezelschap, doen niet liever dan wandelen, ook al is het maar een half uurtje per dag. 
Groetjes en veel succes 
Christel1

----------


## floris

hallo allemaal, als mensen gezond willen afvallen , en dan alleen vet afvallen,
dan zou je het volgende moeten doen,
voorbeeld, als jij om 12 uur sávonds naar bed gaat , zou je om 21.00 uur je laatste koolhydraten moeten eten, daarna moet je om 23.00 uur verplicht nogmaals eten ,namelijk eiwitten, het beste is kwark zonder smaakje.
waarom en dit is het grootste geheim van voeding. 
eiwitten kosten enorm veel energie om te verbranden/om te zetten naar bruikbare voeding.
dit om dat je om 21.00 uur (3 uur voor je gaat slapen ) je laatste koolhydraten heb gegeten,
dus jou lichaam gaat de hele nacht je vet gebruiken om die eiwitten om te zetten naar bruikbare energie, DUS TERWIJL JIJ LIG TE SLAPEN, VAL JE DUS GRATIS AF !!!!
op deze manier val je 1 kilo per maand af zonder te lijnen, en het is ook nog is 1 kilo vet.

dit werkt echt en kost niets, alleen iedere dag een potje kwark, ja het hele potje 500 gram. bevat 44.5 gram eiwitten.
eten voor je naar bed gaat, dus ook geen honger gevoel.
dit smelt je vet weg , zonder dat jij er wat voor moet doen.

nou succes allemaal.

----------


## sietske763

@ Floris,
volgens mij is het beste om na 17 uur juist geen KH meer te eten...
dus bv avondmaaltijd KH arm/vrij...{bv wokgroenten met ei en vlees gewokt}
en om ongeveer 20-21 uur {wat je al zei, afhankelijk van je bedtijd)nog een KH vrij produkt.
heb nl het eiwit dieet gevolgd en daarvan heb ik deze ervaring.
ben nu niet aan het lijnen maar heb dit principe wel meegenomen.

----------


## floris

> @ Floris,
> volgens mij is het beste om na 17 uur juist geen KH meer te eten...
> dus bv avondmaaltijd KH arm/vrij...{bv wokgroenten met ei en vlees gewokt}
> en om ongeveer 20-21 uur {wat je al zei, afhankelijk van je bedtijd)nog een KH vrij produkt.
> heb nl het eiwit dieet gevolgd en daarvan heb ik deze ervaring.
> ben nu niet aan het lijnen maar heb dit principe wel meegenomen.


hoi sietske, na 1700 uur geen koolhydraten meer vind ik nou niet echt goed, 
het is goed om nog te eten daarna, gezien koolhydraten de verbrandings motor aanhouden.
ik zelf ga om af te vallen zelfs meer eten als normaal, juist om de verbrandings motor aan te zetten,
voorbeeld.
normaal eet ik ongeveer 2500 kcal per dag, en blijf ik op gewicht.
nu eet ik er 2900 kcal per dag en val ik af, nou moet ik wel zeggen dat ik nu allen maar gezond eet 6 dagen in de week, 1 dag eet ik gewoon patat met mayo.
waarom val je nou af van meer eten, door 8x per dag te eten zet je die verbrandings motor de hele dag aan, en kwa voeding moet je op 1,5 gram eiwit per kilo lichaams gewicht zitten, en die eiwitten voor het slapen gaan gebruiken je lichaams vet om het om te zetten in bruikbare energie,
ik val precies 1 kilo per maand af, terwijl ik dus 400 kcal meer eet, straks ga ik iets minder eten, ongeveer 200 kcal en dan val ik nog iets meer af.
deze manier om af te vallen, is om puur vet te verbranden , waardoor je geen jojo effect heb.
dus het is geen lijnen.
van lijnen word je alleen maar dikker,
iedere keer als je 6 kilo afval met lijnen, is er ook 3 kilo spier weg, 
daarna kom je weer 6 kilo aan, maar wel alleen vet, dus ben je nog dikker als daarvoor.
daarnaast is het zo, dat hoemeer spier je heb, hoe meer je per dag verbrandt.

het is jammer, dat een hoop mensen het niet proberen,
toen ik vroeger les gaf in de sportschool, had ik wel eens dikke mensen en die gaf ik dan de opdracht om meer te eten, die mensen dachten in het begin dat ik gek was, maar na een hoop uitleg , begrepen ze wat ik bedoelde.
bij de meeste mensen is de spijsvertering kapot, en die moet eerst worden aangezet.

nou groetjes. :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@floris,
met het jojo effect heb ik jammer genoeg vaak meegemaakt,
ik weet dat je meer moet gaan eten, meerdere keren kleine porties.
maar je hoort ook vaak dat eiwitten niet samen kunnen met vet en KH, dat het dan juist ""aanzet""dus zou je maag echt leeg moeten zijn voor je eiwitten eet....(montignac achtig)
ik ga jouw advies eens proberen, alvast bedankt en ik hou je op de hoogte.
heb onderhand echt alles gehad en ook talloze adviezen, door dieetiste, ww, enz enz.
weet je..............eigenlijk weet ik wel hoe het allemaal in elkaar zit, maar maanden/jaren volhouden is/blijft zo moeilijk.
en het is mij opgevallen dat als je verbrandt s,nachts dat je slechter slaapt, tenminste wel van groene thee e.d, dus ben zeer benieuwt of ik wel goed slaap met dit advies....

----------


## floris

> @floris,
> met het jojo effect heb ik jammer genoeg vaak meegemaakt,
> ik weet dat je meer moet gaan eten, meerdere keren kleine porties.
> maar je hoort ook vaak dat eiwitten niet samen kunnen met vet en KH, dat het dan juist ""aanzet""dus zou je maag echt leeg moeten zijn voor je eiwitten eet....(montignac achtig)
> ik ga jouw advies eens proberen, alvast bedankt en ik hou je op de hoogte.
> heb onderhand echt alles gehad en ook talloze adviezen, door dieetiste, ww, enz enz.
> weet je..............eigenlijk weet ik wel hoe het allemaal in elkaar zit, maar maanden/jaren volhouden is/blijft zo moeilijk.
> en het is mij opgevallen dat als je verbrandt s,nachts dat je slechter slaapt, tenminste wel van groene thee e.d, dus ben zeer benieuwt of ik wel goed slaap met dit advies....


hoi sietske, ja je moet 3 uur voor je gaat slapen je laaste koolhydraten eten, daarna niet meer, en ongeveer 45 minuten voor je gaat slapen magere kwark zonder smaakje(helaas). dan gaat s'nachts je vet aangepakt worden.
normaal zou je geen last moeten hebben van het eten voor het slapen gaan.

en ja ik weet hoe moeilijk het is, ik ben ook een lekkerbekkie kwa eten, haha

nou succes, groetjes. :Wink:

----------

